# CL ad Delaware 7 mo Male Golden



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Its deleted already...hmmm. May try to call them just to see what happened.


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

awwww......what a beautiful boy. I hope he found a good home.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

They emailed me back saying he was going to someone they knew. :crossfing i hope so! Told them if it doesnt workout to contact me.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Fingers crossed for this sweet boy. We have a couple of members in the Mid-Atlantic area who are looking for young dogs to rescue and they might be interested if he becomes available again.

I hope it works out happily for him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The ad has been deleted by the poster-if anyone has any info, please feel free to update.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Poor guy, he looks so happy! I hope he goes to someone they know and will give him a good home.


----------

